# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کاربرد عملی کوشی ریمان

## esy2esy

سلام دوستان کسی یک مثال عملی از کوشی ریمان میتونه بزنه؟مثلا کجا کاربرد داره

ممنون[emoji106] 

فرستاده شده از LT30pِ من با Tapatalk

----------

